# True or false?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I was told by someone today that they milk their does out as soon as the udder is 'firm', but before they kid. They said the lighter load and the decreased pressure in the udder makes it more comfortable for them....
What about the colostrum?
I'm confused.
Can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure it might make it more comfortable but quite frankly I think you are asking for mastitis and you want to make sure that the kids are getting good colostrum. Especially if you don't bottle feed. You don't want to milk out that first colostrum.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say false. Never milk the doe before she kids.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Do they feed the colostrum to the kids?
If they do, it doesn't sound terrible to me. The doe is no more likely to get mastitis than after normal milking, to my knowledge.
If they don't - well, the doe produces colostrum for a few days, so the kids aren't completely deprived.
I personally wouldn't do it because I like things to be as natural as possible.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If the udder was TOO tight I would not milk out, but I'd relieve the pressure a bit and save the colostrum for a rainy day.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I say false


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

No, this person bottle-feeds all her babies....
She says she starts milking the doe once a day as soon as the doe is FIRM. Even if she is not showing signs of labor. She freezes the milk/colostrum as soon as it comes out.
I have at least 8 weeks before Delilah kids, and at least 10 before Chloe does.
I AM going to be bottle-feeding all the kids. I want to make sure I am doing it right. The temptation of 'milking' the girls before they kid is there, of-course, (I breast-fed, and I know how painful it can be to be 'full' and not be able to 'let down'.
I just don't want to jeopardize the well-being and health of the babies....
I want to give them the best start I can....
I want to make the girls as comfortable as I can at the same time.
A "full" udder can be uncomfortable (as I said, I can relate).
I just want to make sure that I have all my t's crossed, and my i's dotted...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would say don't..i was told to dry my doe off 2 months before she kidded because mom needed all her energy to grow the baby and not to make milk..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would lean to no. It's good they are freezing it and giving them colostrum, and it's mentioned no more chance of mastitis than if she has already kidded. But, to me if she did get mastitis just before kidding I wouldn't necessarily want to have to put that stress on her at that time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not milk before she kids, that is a bad idea, as bacteria can get in there and will naturally trigger her body to start to produce more milk/colostrum. I think it puts more stress on her. Just my opinion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she wont get full and tight as you are imagining until she is hours before kidding. The letdown happens just before labor and sometimes not till during or just after. 

I never milk my does before kidding - even to save it. 

What you do to bottle feed is clean kids off and then go milk mom. The milking process at this point helps her contract more to expel the afterbirth -- its natural and good. 

THen you take that colostrum and feed the kiddos.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Perfect. So good to know that. Will not milk til after babies are delivered. Got it.  
Thanks again you guys. You're awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanted to add that I am all for more "natural" ways....they were made to not be milked until the babies are born....always go with nature's way if you ask me....


On a side note....do you guys know they now can "pasteurize" chicken eggs??!
No thanks, I'll keep mine the way they were intended to be


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone that says - "Don't milk before delivery". Everyone does things differently, but I think it is important to leave the 
doe alone and not stress her body with milk production until she kids. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry, but i disagree. Its not always black and white. 

My saanen doe was extremely full and tight two weeks before kidding and i followed the rule of dont milk before they kid and she got mastitis frkm it. So i started milking her a week before she kidded and doing.meds etc. Talked.to an old breeder and he said i should have milked her assoon as she was overly full. So this year i will not be afraid to milk her when she needs it before kidding. I froze the colostrum and fed to the kids and they were fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> Sorry, but i disagree. Its not always black and white.
> 
> My saanen doe was extremely full and tight two weeks before kidding and i followed the rule of dont milk before they kid and she got mastitis frkm it. So i started milking her a week before she kidded and doing.meds etc. Talked.to an old breeder and he said i should have milked her assoon as she was overly full. So this year i will not be afraid to milk her when she needs it before kidding. I froze the colostrum and fed to the kids and they were fine.


But aren't the Saanens like the super highway of milk producers? Maybe it's more likely to happen with one of those due to being bred to produce sooo much milk?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes thats my point, with high producing goats it is sometimes necessary. 

But to be honest my doe is very middle of the road. She peaks around 5L whereas other saanens peak between 7 and 12 litres


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhhh....so it is necessary with some.....I hope not mine as I'd rather have the natural way.


----------

